# Lookey here!!!!!!!!!



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

got this in august, and i will rebuild it. its got 66,000m on it and i got it for $200!!!! I saw the car it was pulled out of. The dude who sold it to me swapped in a GTIR motor, and was moving so he had to get rid of it. i'm going with a built head, and will go with a GT30R turbo (great spool, and 550whp limit!!!) i'm aiming for 350whp daily driven.

http://photobucket.com/albums/b64/himbo10/?action=view&current=100_1051.jpg

http://photobucket.com/albums/b64/himbo10/?action=view&current=100_1048.jpg

hopefully it'll be done next summer. right now, i'm focusing on my suspension ksports and other things with it


----------



## Char (Jun 16, 2005)

Thats a GTi-R motor? It looks EXACTLY like my SR20DE in my 95, whats the differences?


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

no dude, its a USDM SR20DE, the kid swapped a GTIR in his car


----------



## Char (Jun 16, 2005)

OH! Sorry I read it wrong, through you bought the damn car with the GTi-R in it for that.. was about to hang myself. Anyway.. cool, going in your SE?


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

yea dude, i'm going with hks 264 step 2 cams, titanium retainers, hks valve springs (maybe), port/polish, bored t/b, GT30R turbo, fidanza flywheel, and UR pullies, and a 1.2-1.5mm head gasket, that's all i can think of for now. i might do a partial rebuild on the motor, but i still dont know. 

i'm going with ksport coilovers, 4 point lower control arm brace, f/r stb, rear sway bar, and polyurethance bushings. if i find a place that will bend my rear beam, thein i willl do that.

and for looks, b14 se-r wheels powdercoated gunmetal with a polished lip wrapped in falken azenis 205's, SE-R side skirts, and a C/F SK lip and a C/F hood. 

i already have a bunch of this stuff already, so, i'm in full swing! :thumbup:


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

Good luck with the project!

Serious though, all the trouble to swap in a SR20 from a 1.6 isn't worth the trouble. I recently blew my headgasket and was talking to my mechanic about swapping a SR20. Motor mounts, axles, ECU, wiring harness, tranny and mount, etc. I realized it wasn't worth all the trouble. I'm just swapping another GA with 25k miles.

Definitely build up the SR20, and try to find a high mileage SE-R to swap the motor in. You'd already have your 200sx as a car during down time and such. But of course its all up to you and as long as you have fun and learn stuff its all good


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

jlee1469 said:


> Good luck with the project!
> 
> Serious though, all the trouble to swap in a SR20 from a 1.6 isn't worth the trouble. I recently blew my headgasket and was talking to my mechanic about swapping a SR20. Motor mounts, axles, ECU, wiring harness, tranny and mount, etc. I realized it wasn't worth all the trouble. I'm just swapping another GA with 25k miles.
> 
> Definitely build up the SR20, and try to find a high mileage SE-R to swap the motor in. You'd already have your 200sx as a car during down time and such. But of course its all up to you and as long as you have fun and learn stuff its all good


I cant get another car because of insurance, and the fact that my parents will flip a sh*t. I will build up the SR20 for now, and hopefully it should go well. I am not worried about the motor at all. Its the tranny that worries me the most. I have to find a reputable tranny shop around here. I will replace the rings, seals, and gaskets on the motor, not that i need to anyway because its got only 66,000m on it. And ofcourse i'll be doing the head, so that should help.
:thumbup: btw, I LOVE YOUR CAR!!!!!!


----------



## Char (Jun 16, 2005)

jlee1469 said:


> Good luck with the project!
> 
> Serious though, all the trouble to swap in a SR20 from a 1.6 isn't worth the trouble. I recently blew my headgasket and was talking to my mechanic about swapping a SR20. Motor mounts, axles, ECU, wiring harness, tranny and mount, etc. I realized it wasn't worth all the trouble. I'm just swapping another GA with 25k miles.
> 
> Definitely build up the SR20, and try to find a high mileage SE-R to swap the motor in. You'd already have your 200sx as a car during down time and such. But of course its all up to you and as long as you have fun and learn stuff its all good


 Plus the fact he got the engine for cheap is a good reason. Personally Id wait till my GA took a dump then put the SR20 in as a replacement.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

Char said:


> Plus the fact he got the engine for cheap is a good reason. Personally Id wait till my GA took a dump then put the SR20 in as a replacement.


yea... my ga16 is not gonna dye anytime soon. oil changed every 2500 miles, oil comes out lookin like honey, perfect compression. shit, i cant even hear it runnin :thumbup:


----------



## Char (Jun 16, 2005)

Id keep it in then till something does go bad.. if its so good why waste it?


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

who said anything about wasting it???? :thumbup:


----------



## Char (Jun 16, 2005)

lol So what are you going to use it for, sell it? =p


----------

